# leo Raptor x patternless reverse stripe eclipse



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

as the title says, muchios gracias


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

FeV said:


> as the title says, muchios gracias


This is a "it depends" one...

How patterned is the raptor? How patterned is the "patternless reverse stripe eclipse" ?....

Simple answer is you'll end up with a bunch of "patternless reverse stripe eclipse" het for albino.

But, depends on how patterned both parents are as to how patternless / patterned the offspring will be, almost acting as a line-bred trait if that makes sense? The less patterning on both parents, the less pattern is likely on the offspring (although not guaranteed) - which at the extreme end completely removes the reverse stripe trait altogether, leaving just a tremper patternless eclipse. Vice versa, the more heavily patterned one or both parents are, the more heavily patterned the offspring will be.... in the extreme case, looking like a reverse stripe eclipse, forget the patternless part.

Hope that makes sense


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

100% eclipse het tremper
all will show varying degrees of tangerine, patternless and reverse stripe.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

FeV said:


> as the title says, muchios gracias


Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped X Eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

Eclipse HET Tallbino.

Body pattern will range from.
Normal.
Aberrant.
Jungle.
Striped.
Reverse striped.
Patternless reverse striped.

All will be Poly'het Tangerine and the above traits.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

He forgot to mention that his Reverse Patty Stripe Eclipse is more than likely 100% het Tremper. (don`t know if you are aware of that Fev? pretty sure she`s born from a raptor parent)

If that`s the case, you`d get -

50% Eclipse Albino with degrees of patternless, stripes etc...(variations on a Raptor)
50% Eclipse het Tremper Albino with varying bumph (stripe etc...)

all poly`het associated concoctions......

* your patty, Rev St Eclipse is a belting one - so it`s a good bet that if your male is of a similar quality, then you`ll end up with quite a high proportion of patternless/reverse stripe babies  though obv, not guaranteed as always.


----------



## FeV (Sep 23, 2007)

funky1 said:


> He forgot to mention that his Reverse Patty Stripe Eclipse is more than likely 100% het Tremper. (don`t know if you are aware of that Fev? pretty sure she`s born from a raptor parent)
> 
> If that`s the case, you`d get -
> 
> ...


 
lol thanks Tony, i forgot all about her being het talbino. my raptor male is stunning in my eyes but hes not what youd call a good version of a raptor as he does have a faded patterning


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

No probs mate - didn`t mean to butt in, but thought it`d be nice to know that you also had a very decent chance of making some nice Raptors of you own as well as the Eclipses` :2thumb: 

It also might not matter too much if your male has a slight patterning, as he should still pass on the patternless gene to the babies, and they`ve every chance of it coming through nice and strongly!


----------

